# Good substrate?



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of to start a 15-30l tank (3-6g), to make snail (clithon corona) and dwarf shrimps breed in it.
It would also be fun to have it as a planted tank, at the same time, as I'm trying to breed these animals.

pH should not be over 7, because if it's, the shells of snails will corrode, and they won't feel too well. Also KH should be high, sp that the shrimps and snais could grow new shells. To get a pH over 7 and a higher KH I'll use bicarbonate.

If it also shall be a planted tank, I'm going to use EasyLife EasyCarbo (liquid carbon with some fertz., it also obstruct algea growth!) and PMDD. But I'll try to not dose too much PMDD, because shrimps and snails are pretty susceptible for high amount of (especaily) PO4, Cl and Cu. Then I'll try to feed them a little bit to much to get natural N and P in the water =)

The light is still a question, but I think I'm going to use some kinds of fluorescent lamp or Halogen lamps.

The filter will be a Eheim Aquaball 2206 (360l/h, 90gph), I hope I can cower it with plants, because it's quite big =)

I'm thinking of doing something like this, with the bottom/substrate:
0.5-1.0cm Sera Floredepot (lowest)
0.5-1.0cm washed out soil (from a old pot or something)
2cm black gravel (around 1-4mm) or some kind of gravel

The soil is good because you can start the tank immideatly and gets a runned in substrate from the start =) the soil acts like bacterias in the gravel.
The gravel doen't really matter, just a thick diameter on it, and it'll be fine (so that water can wash trough the gravel easier).
Sera Floredepot contains micronutrients. Is this a smart solution? Or shall I just skipp it and just go for the soil and gravel?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I've never done a "soil based" substrate. But I think you should leave out the Sera Floredepot and just rely on water column fertilization. The substrate will mature over time with nutrients you add and from fish waste.

-John N.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

But the Sera nutrient's wouldn't make plant grow better? I don't think it'll be any problems without it, just fun to try if it's any differens...


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Looking around, I saw some negative stuff on Sera Flore Depot at is supposed to loose is nutritive quality really fast.

Personally, I will replace that with a mix of red or brown potter clay mix with Laterite, pot soiled and high CEC elements (Turface), maybe vermiculite, maybe fritted elements to make it more complete.
Important to keep that layer to become to compact.

Test for soil PH,if to low, adjust with crushed marble or oyster shell.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

I've decided to don't use any nutrients in the bottom this time. Maybe some time else...


----------

